# Photo Gallery: Audi Super Bowl Party Guests Include Justin Timberlake, Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher, Hugh Jackman and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over several years of Super Bowl advertising Audi has taken various levels of interest in the on-site aspect of its promotion. This year, with the all-new A8 in the mix, Audi went big by creating the temporary but no less impressive Audi Forum Dallas in which to entertain its guests. 

As things tend to go, celebrity sightings are a big part of the process and this year was not short on this particular point. Audi of America has posted a gallery of photos from the event on their Flickr account and the mix is impressive. Check out the shots below (and more after the link below) to see those who attended. At the very least we spot Justin Timberlake (actor, musician), Ashton Kutcher (actor), Demi Moore (actor), Hugh Jackman (actor), Marisa Miller (model), Chord Oversteet (actor), Nick Jonas (musician), Johan de Nysschen (President, Audi of America), Scott Keogh (Chief Marketing Officer, Audi of America) and Jeff Kuhlman (Chief Communications Officer, Audi of America).





































See the full gallery * HERE. *


----------

